# Joss Whedon's latest project!!



## Overread (Jul 19, 2008)

Dr. Horrible

Quick check it out! (ps its (unfortunatly) not Firefly relaited, ) but its stilll worth watching the blogs!


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 19, 2008)

Great commentary on the superhero/supervillain dichotomy. With a sense of humor as well. Whedon always finds a way to put just the right twist on things. Wonder what his next (actual) commercial venture will be?


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2008)

part 3 is up today!


----------



## Rothgar (Jul 19, 2008)

clovis-man said:


> Great commentary on the superhero/supervillain dichotomy. With a sense of humor as well. Whedon always finds a way to put just the right twist on things. Wonder what his next (actual) commercial venture will be?


 
He has a show coming out this fall called *Dollhouse*.  Eliza Dushku, who was the slayer Faith in the Buffy the Vampire Slayer universe, has the leading role in this new series as Echo.  The trailer explains a lot more.

http://www.dollverse.com/trailer/

To me it looks like another solid endeavor by Joss Whedon.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2008)

DARN that looks good thanks for the link!
Lets hope Fox (or whoever) does not axe this one!

Oh and I just read (on that site I posted ) that its only up till tomorrow evening - after that you have to pay to download it or wait for it to come out on DVD -


----------



## Rothgar (Jul 20, 2008)

That was silly fun.  Joss is one of those people that can do a lot with a small amount of funds.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 20, 2008)

Rothgar said:


> He has a show coming out this fall called *Dollhouse*. Eliza Dushku, who was the slayer Faith in the Buffy the Vampire Slayer universe, has the leading role in this new series as Echo. The trailer explains a lot more.
> 
> http://www.dollverse.com/trailer/
> 
> To me it looks like another solid endeavor by Joss Whedon.


 


Overread said:


> DARN that looks good thanks for the link!
> Lets hope Fox (or whoever) does not axe this one!


 
Ahhh Fox TV you just have to love them. Most news reports are saying that Dollhouse was originally given 13 episodes to proove itself (like most new shows a full season will not be commissioned until they have some ratings back), but that has now been cut to 7...

It's a lot harder to proove yourself with only 7 episodes - and that's if they're shown and taking Fox's record into account there is no guarantee they will be in the right order...


----------



## Overread (Jul 20, 2008)

I also get the feeling that he builds a good relationship up with his staff and actors and I think that gets him the extra bit in getting people in to work. But yes he is good on a small budget!

WHAT! IF they cancel another series I think geeks will rebbel!
Time to hack Fox and burn their computers! (well we might as well get ready - just in case!)


----------

